# Dropbox not syncing? [SOLVED]

## justin_brody

Hello,

My dropbox account seems to not want to sync.  

Here's the status:

```

~/Dropbox $ dropbox-cli status 

Syncing (22,007 files remaining)

Uploading 22,007 files...

```

Strangely, that number (22,007) has been going *up*.Last edited by justin_brody on Sun Feb 28, 2016 8:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## justin_brody

I removed my .dropbox directory and upgraded to version 3.12.6; that seems to have worked!

For what it's worth, the problem may have come about because my personal dropbox got linked to my work dropbox; not sure.

----------

